#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Hotel Continental, Penang

## dirtydog

Now this place is nice, they normally charge just over 100 ringit with all the plus plus plus etc, but sometimes they stick the old 69 ringit all in sign up, I was lucky and caught them with the sign  :Smile:  so in I wandered into the reception and asked about room prices, the nice young lady gave me a leaflet which had no rooms under 100 ringit, hmmmm, I mentioned about the sign outside, it appears to me that they really don't like letting rooms go for that price, and she mentioned it was in the old part of the hotel, so I checked in.

*Penang Visa Run Page*



*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

This place is at the end of Penang road.

----------


## dirtydog

Now this place is a million times better than the Oriental, the beds are bigger, the tv is bigger, the rooms are bigger, the aircon has a proper thermostat, the furnishings were to a nice standard, the tv actually had an English language channal, also for this 69 ringit they also throw in a buffet breakfast  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

The swimming pool is on the 6th floor and nobody was there.




This warning was on the desk in the room, not sure what it is all about really, why would anyone take the mattress off of the bed?




And here is the price list if you happened to nick something.

----------


## DrAndy

I like those hotels that assume evryone is a thief

but it looks like good value


Hey DD, now you are in Penang, did you ever contact Gerd about fuking his wife!?

they are actually in KL this weekend, but should be back soon

----------


## dirtydog

I am now back in Pattaya  :Smile:  and no I didn't contact your buddy Gerd  :Smile:

----------


## colourful-era

> And here is the price list if you happened to nick something.


 
200 USD for a kettle - was it silver plated or something?

1700USD for the t.v - you should have nicked the fucker!

----------


## Smeg

Does this place have an address / website?

----------


## colourful-era

^are you going to rob the t.v and kettle then?

----------


## dirtydog

> Does this place have an address / website?


Hotel Continental SDN. BHD
5 Penang road
10000 Penang
Malaysia
telephone 04 263 6388
Fax 04 263 8718

email hotelconti@po.jaring.my

----------


## dirtydog

Here is the proof on their prices, just in case they tried to fok me around  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Malaysian dollars CE.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

DD, your bag is fuking gay.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

That is my lucky bird pulling bag actually GOW, ask marmers about his lucky bird pulling shirt, yeah he must have had one in his younger days, everybody else did  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That is my lucky bird pulling bag actually


So, how many did you pull in Penang?

----------


## dirtydog

I believe in being discrete about my sexual liasons actually, Being the gentleman that I am I find it quite distasteful talking about sexual conquests as though it was a competition and something to be discussed on public forums, ok fok you, my bag didn't work  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I bet one of the katoeys would've been impressed with it.  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

Had to fight 'em off, keep 'em from snatchin' it.
 :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Look it is a well known fact of life that sometimes your lucky pulling shirt or lucky pulling bag has bad days, now can we just leave it at that please, yes I didn't get a shag while I was in Penang, this was mainly due to being to busy taking nice pictures to share with you lot.... Anyway I shall hit soi yodsak tomorrow so fok you lot  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Just so you don't get confused on your next visit to Penang you can print out this picture  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did you visit the 'health spa' on the 2nd floor, DD?

----------


## dirtydog

ah yes, that will be in the sex in Penang thread  :Smile:  although I have to admit I was looking for the coffee shop.

----------


## aging one

> ah yes, that will be in the sex in Penang thread although I have to admit I was looking for the coffee shop.


With the same intent in mind!!

----------


## dirtydog

hmmmm, the coffee shop is where the buffet breakfast is served, it aint that sort of coffee shop.....

----------


## aging one

But did you know? Or were you thinking Thai?   Perhaps I shall stop drinking now.

----------


## dirtydog

coffee shops in Thailand and health spas in Malaysia, it really is that easy  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Thanks,

I shall have one more.

----------

